
10x Developer - phillipwills
https://got.phillipwills.com/10x-as-an-individual-contributor.html
======
austincheney
The article is correct about force multipliers but not necessarily about
shorter code. Simple code is often not always shorter.

A 10x developer is a 10x writer. They write where those writings contribute to
a software product directly. They aren’t wasting time crawling through process
hell or hoping some tool or framework does their job for them.

